# This war of mine: Tipps gesucht



## RichardEb (29. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich suche ein paar Tipps zu This war of mine. Hänge da aber gerade etwas in der Luft. Aktuell bin ich bei Tag 10, komme aber nicht mehr sinnvoll an Nahrung. Alle sicheren Orte sind bereits geleert und an den unsicheren sterbe ich regelmäßig (Hab etwas gecheatet und vorher die game saves nochmal gesichert  )

Hab leider keine Pistole um mich zu verteidigen und die NPCs sind immer extrem schnell aggressiv. In Sichtweite zu kommen ist oft schon tödlich ohne Pistole(Die haben immer eine). Habe leider nur ein Messer und weder eine aufgerüstet Eisen-Werkbank noch Waffenteile. Habt ihr da Tipps wie ich nicht sterbe?

Oder ist etwas an meinem Spielstil falsch? Habe bis jetzt gebaut: 1x Herd, 1x Ofen, 3x Bett für 4 Leute, 1x Radio, 1x Destille(Meine Leute sind schnell traurig), 1x Metall-Werkbank und 2x Regensammler. Habe von keinen Teilen Überschuss in relevanter Menge. Was würdet ihr mir raten? Würde gerne endlich was upgraden, bevor die Zeit rum bin/ich verhungert bin, aber ich habe gerade so das nötigsten für den Nächsten Tag. An upgrades nicht zu denken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. März 2016)

Grundlegendes:
1. Man braucht durchweg viele Kleinteile und Holz, für nahezu alles. Kleinteilige kann man auswärts gut geschaffen und zu 4er-Einheiten tragen, nehmen also relativ wenig Platz des Charakterinventars weg wenn man zum Plündern unterwegs ist. Anders Holz, nur 2er-Einheiten, zudem verbraucht sich das viel schneller.
Mein Tipp: Frühzeitig eine Axt herstellen und die vorhandenen Schränke in der Behausung zerlegen. So hat man schon für mehrere Tage einen dicken Vorrat an Holz und Brennstoff, letzteres braucht man ja nicht nur zum Heizen, sondern auch zum Kochen.
2. Wasser! Sehr wichtig. Davon sollte man täglich produzieren, ebenfalls zum Kochen. Aber auch zur Herstellung von Schnaps, letzterer ist ein sehr beliebtes und wertvolles Handelsmittel den man wie Wasser ebenfalls täglich erzeugen kann.
3. Für den Schnaps braucht man wiederum Zucker. Der ist leicht zu tragen (10er-Einheiten) wenn man ihn außerhalb findet oder verhältnismäßig günstig zu tauschen. Für Schnaps kann man gute Mengen an Nahrung - Fleisch oder Gemüse - bekommen, Konserven sind allerdings teurer im Tausch.
4. Zigaretten sind ebenfalls eine gute Tauschwährung. Je hochwertiger desto besser ist der Handel mit ihnen. Da sollte auch nach ner gewissen Zeit - und sofern alle Ressourcen dafür vorhanden sind - eine Kräuterwerkstatt gebaut werden. Kräuter findet man fast an allen Plünderorten und können in (wenn ich mich nicht täusche) 10er-Einheiten transportiert werden. Die Herstellung von Zigaretten kostet neben den besagten Kräutern nur kleine Mengen Kleinteile, ist also recht ergiebig.

Der wandernde Händler kommt alle 3 Tage. Falls die Nahrungssuche wenig Erfolg bringt ist er meistens DER Rettungsanker in der Not.

Ansonsten, wenn Nahrung trotzdem knapp werden sollte, ist es besser Banditen, das Militär oder Deserteure um ihre Vorräte (auch Wertgegenstände!) zu bringen, weil die eigenen Zivilisten nicht Gefahr laufen in Depressionen zu verfallen. Ist gefährlich, ich weiss, aber mit etwas Gefühl und den richtigen Zivilisten (gute Plünderer, schnelle Läufer) ist das gut zu schaffen.

Auch zu bedenken:
Die Zivilisten kommen auch 1-2 Tage ohne Nahrung aus, solange der Zustand "hungrig" nicht überschritten wird. Die müssen nicht zwingend täglich was zu kämpfen haben.

Tja... Das sind so die elementarsten Dinge die man beachten sollte. Falls noch Fragen sind, einfach fragen. Bin in TWOM sehr fit, ist eines meiner liebsten Spiele.


----------

